# Bottle kill and summation



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Appleton Estate Blender's Legacy. Found some synergy with this and the Anejo line, but I won't repeat the purchase. A very lively rum with some heavy sweetness but some youthful notes peeking around the corners bring down the value of the bottle. In other words, for the money I expected better...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Alberta Premium 30. Very oaky with lots of fruit and spice, delivered with a hammer. If you're looking for something soft and delicate, this isn't it...


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Frodo said:


> Appleton Estate Blender's Legacy. Found some synergy with this and the Anejo line, but I won't repeat the purchase. A very lively rum with some heavy sweetness but some youthful notes peeking around the corners bring down the value of the bottle. In other words, for the money I expected better...


I was given a bottle by my son for my birthday back in September and have been working on it a couple fingers at a time since then and am very happy with it. But it's only $35.00 here in the states.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Appleton is good stuff.

When we went to Jamaica, I tried to try it all.

I prefer their value line to some of their aged stuff.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Lot 40 Cdn rye whisky. 100% rye with a small portion of it malted. More floral than other ryes I've tried. Not old, but not immature either. Full of flavour. I've come to a conclusion - after finishing a bottle of this and the Alberta Premium 30 lately - that whiskies that are close to 100% rye are not for me. Full of flavour but sometimes lacking the sweetness and body I look for - I seem to prefer rye grain as part of a blend or part of the mashbill as is often the case with bourbon. Love "high-rye" mashbills like Basil Hayden or straight ryes like Old Overholt or Rittenhouse. 

The Lot 40 was a mood whisky for me, but there's not much like it in the marketplace. If you want a different take on rye, this might be worth the coin to you. It is a limited edition so only so much of it was made with no publicly stated plans to make more. It's just not the flavour profile I'm looking for.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

My last bottle kill was Rittenhouse 100 BiB. The high rye mashbill made this bottling have a spicy-fruity nose (cherries, stone fruits, baking spices, dried fruits, it was kind of like liquid Christmas cake). On the nose anyway. It became spicer on the palate with rye spice, nutmeg, cinnamon, pepper (black and red). The finish was long and warming with 
spicy caramel-pepper combo. A very spicy drop overall. I usually like bold flavors i.e. Islay single malty, rye heavy bourbons but with this one I needed to be specifically to be in the mood for it.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

There are a few grammar errors but Im on my smartphone (Ironic isn't it). The phone makes it hard to go back an fix mistakes.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

A well thought-of dram Whisky01!


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, Yeah one of my little hobbies is to enjoy and write reviews on quality drops (Mostly whisk(e)y, tequila, and microbrews). A little snobbish I know but I believe there is a time and place for everything including bottom shelf stuff.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Bruichladdich 10. Very nice dram with light peat notes that integrate will. Shocking complexity for a 10yr old...


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finished a wonderful Quadruple Ale by Schafly. Nose: Boozy at first, but a 12% ABV What would you expect. After the initial alcohol wafts off. A wonderful grouping of stone fruits in the way of peaches, and apricots. Pears try to join the fray. 
Palate: Full and rich, light carbonation even though this beer is bottle conditioned. Caramel, toffee, gentle roasted malts, some sporadic red fruits in the way of raisins. Not as sweet as one would believe it sounds. Alcoholic warmth is noticeable. 
Finish: Relatively medium in length, drying and a tad bitter. 
Overall: Be careful to follow the directions on the bottle for maximum flavors. "Serve at 45-50°F, decant fully before serving to avoid clouding the beer with yeast." Flavors can be off putting if too much yeast is in the glass.


----------

